

This Could Be Google’s Design Moment - radley
http://www.subtraction.com/2011/01/25/this-could-be-googles-design-moment

======
brianwillis
I think the central difference here is the divide between form and function.
Neither one is design. Instead, design is a kind of blend of the two.

Google sees design as purely functional with a strong usability focus. As a
result they make joyless products that work really well.

Apple sees the emotional and aesthetic side of design really clearly. Just
don't use your iPhone as an alarm clock, or try to teach your parents to use
Genius playlists on a click wheel iPod.

